

Ask HN: Why does a Microsoft Excel workbook have three sheets by default? - asto


======
Piskvorrr
You may be interested in this question on ux.stackexchange.com - has been
asked last year, and has interesting answers (including one from @joelspolsky,
who was on Excel team when this feature was designed):
[http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/10135/why-are-there-
th...](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/10135/why-are-there-
three-3-default-worksheets-in-ms-office-excel)

~~~
asto
Perfect, thanks!

~~~
Piskvorrr
Glad it helped :)

------
dfghdfhdfgd
Usability - It's a hint to those who don't already know that a workbook can
have multiple sheets

